# Blue tongue lizard - sore eye



## sneeze (Apr 21, 2011)

Our blue tongue lizard (16 months old) is presenting with a sore eye. It appears quite red on the upper lid and is "foaming". The eye is covered in lots of little bubbles. The eye is quite watery and he is a bit "gooey" around the lip area. He is also slightly lethargic (sleeping most of today) and has not been eating as much as usual this past week. 

His breathing appears normal and he is not bother by us handling him - he is his usual placid self.

Initially I was not too concerned about his lack of eating as our lizard is rather fat and I thought with the weather cooling down a bit maybe he is just slowing down with winter/colder weather approaching.

I have been unable to get him into a vets tonight (Thursday) but have made an appointment for Saturday. I also have several contacts who are experienced in reptiles and have been unable to get them via phone - I'm thinking they are away for Easter.

Wondering if any one has any ideas as to what the problem is or how to best care for him until we see a vet. He is such a sweetheart and I would hate for something to happen to him particular as he is my 10 year olds pet.

Thanks in advance - concerned mum


----------



## sookie (Apr 22, 2011)

A bit of crap in hie eye?has he scratched the lens of hie eye on anything.?maybe a little salt water bath dabbed onto his eye.salt kills everything.


----------



## sneeze (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I started with salty water last night and think his eye has improved slightly. I actually think his nose might be blocked with a bit of grit so I am wiping his nostrils too in the hope of clearing it out. Lucky he is a nice placid boy as I can tell he is not happy with what I am doing to him! 

This gorgeous boy was a present given to my youngest son after brain tumour surgery so we are all a bit in panic mode that the lizard is unwell. My son is very attached to his lizard and I don't think he would cope if something was to happen to his lizard (let alone me - I am quite smitten with our bluey!).


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 22, 2011)

It sounds like it is infected. You should probably take it to a reptile vet and get some anti-biotics if you want to give it the best chances.


----------



## sneeze (Apr 22, 2011)

We have an appointment at a local vet tomorrow morning. Unfortunately our usual vet (who is experienced in reps) is away for the whole of easter and anzac day. Have fingers crossed that whomever we see tomorrow morning can help us out or at the very least get us through to Wednesday when my usual vet will be back working. 

Am I the only person whose pets hardly ever get sick but when they do it is always on a public holiday when everything is shut!!!!Thanks for your thoughts - agree that there is every possibility he has an infection.

Just out of curiousity if it is an infection how would he have got it?


----------



## K3nny (Apr 22, 2011)

could be from anywhere, microbes are practically everywhere
does he have an injury anywhere near the eye?

for now probably put him in a clean enclosure (clean spare tubs could work too), keep it clean like newspaper/paper towel substrate, heating and a clean hide

or you could just clean out his enclosure n change it to bare essentials for now? think of it as quarantine


----------



## sneeze (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks. Will take your advice and clean out tank. 

I have just had Sneeze out and he is not looking good. His bad eye is looking a bit better but now his other eye is looking sore and red but is not yet weeping. He is quite gooey around the mouth but I have managed to clear his nose so hopefully that may help him out a bit. There is no injury near his eye. Keep your fingers xd for poor Sneeze. I can't believe that this "thing' has presented so suddenly - without any much warning. 

We have Sneeze out every day and he was fine 24 hours before this "thing" flared up. Our only warning was he missed a feed. He is currently basking under his heat lamp and I have his warming mat on too.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity what was his previous setup like?
Yep just keep him warm atm, and what foods have you offered him so far?


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 22, 2011)

he probably has a resp infection


----------



## sneeze (Apr 22, 2011)

Sneeze lives in a 4ft tank with a heat lamp and heating mat down one end with a rock to sit on when basking. Half the floor is lined with reptile sand. The other end has a hidey hole (log style) and is covered with paper kitty litter. My son sometimes changes the rock for a sheeps skull and he will also put in fresh large leaves over the top of his hidey hole. We also regularly add a large plastic plate with water for him to have a soak. We have had his tank set up like this since we got him last July and checked with our vet that it was all ok as we have never owned a reptile before. 

Sneezes tank is located under a large window for light and we have a uv lamp for winter when there is not so much sunlight coming through the window. We also have a guinea pig cage that Sneeze is placed in and put outside in the sun for an 1hour around once a week. There is paper in this cage and a hidey hole. 

I have offered him fruit (banana) and veges (grated zucchini, broccoli and carrot) which he has not eaten. When offered a little fresh mince he ate half of it (around 3 days ago). We alternate between adding calcium and a vitamin and mineral supplement with his food. He is offered a wide range of food - fresh meat, snails, fresh fruit and veg. Water changed daily. 

I haven't offered him anything today as he is not well and I am not sure if it is within his best interests to eat. As mentioned he is quite fat so I am not too concerned about him missing a meal or two. My son saw him drinking yesterday which I am guessing is a good sign.

I have just finished cleaning out his tank thoroughally. All kitty litter and sand is gone. Have lined tank with newspaper and shredded some for his to hid in. Have cleaned and disinfected everything but have only returned his water bowl and hidey hole. Heat lamp and mat are on.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 22, 2011)

Unless the eye itself has been injured it is most likely an infection to the soft tissue in the mouth which has become infected. The infection cause swelling inside the skull which puts pressure on the eye. The eye will probably recede into the socket. It will probably need antibiotics. While a respiritory infection isnt out of the question the eyes, ears and the lungs are not connected like mammals so excess fluid would manifest in the mouth first.
This is only one possibillity of course.
Check the ears as well. An infection in the ear can effect the eye. Another common factor in eye problems are crush injuries. The swelling in the skull again.


----------



## sneeze (Apr 22, 2011)

*Best way to medicate a blue tongue lizard*

Thank you. Have copied your reply to take to the vets tomorrow morning.

Sneeze has been to the vets and has an infection. The vet I saw only had a little experience with reptiles and was unable to get in contact with any exotic/reptile or wildlife vets for additional advice. 

She has prescribed vibravet paste (2 times today and tomorrow then once daily) and will be getting back to me when she has spoken to another vet to ensure Sneeze is getting the correct teatment. She said lizards are good at hiding their illnesses and he may have been unwell for a while - is this true?

My next challenge is to give Sneeze the antibiotics myself. AARGH!!! I'm a bit nervous that I might hurt him or get a bite!! Am thinking of prying his mouth open with a guitar pick if I can't do it with my fingers - does this sound like a good idea or does anyone else have a better suggestion?


----------

